# cleaning mud from white jersey



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

Raced at a muddy track and now the white portions of my favorite riding jersey are brown. It is a synthetic jersey made out of 100% Polyester. Tag says wash cold in mild soap which is what I did. And then I hung it up to dry.

Anyone have any favorite detergents or stain removers that can tackle this?


Thanks!


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the same probelm with my jersey. You can try color booster or lestoil, they may help a bit. 

-Brett


----------



## Fcano42 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ran it through the warm wash cycle with all the other laundry (by accident) and it came out white almost like new. Will try lestoil next time around. Thanks.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

They make WHITE mountain bike jerseys??


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Let it soak before throwing it in the washing machine.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

lightjunction said:


> They make WHITE mountain bike jerseys??


Yeah, terrible idea isn't it? I have a black one now!

-Brett


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Try spray & wash/resolve (stick & the liquid) that usually seems to work for me...I use the stick..rub it on the stain..let it sit for awhile..then spray it with the resolve liquid and then wash it on hot.....believe it or not I got a white shift jersey..but I never wear it...I got it for summer but I wear a gray jersey instead that seems to work. (most of my stuff is black and its hard to wear black in the summer)


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Soak in cold water with 1/4 cup of borax. Scrub the crap out of it with a bar of soap. Rinse, repeat (if necessary).

Call your mom, or another trusted lady friend.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you try Oxi clean? Dirt bike riders (throttle twisters) use it to clean dirty foam air filters. Works great


----------



## 1Flashback (Dec 29, 2011)

Try Simple Green. Great stuff for mud & grease. Use the standard "Green Color" not the blue or Orange color


----------

